# I must chuck a plant



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

I've got to get rid of a plant in order to relieve the over-crowding in my closet (a nice problem to have, I must admit).  It has only been flowering for three weeks.  I was wondering if it could be used in any way.  I highly doubt it would make decent iso oil, or cookies for that matter, but what do you all think?   I wish I could mail it off to you all, but...  And besides, there isn't enough for everyone, anyway.


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

Put it outside for a reveg and full season.


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

That's a good idea, but I have no place for it outside.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Feb 22, 2010)

Chuck it this way.  Over here!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

Okay, Art, here goes, catch!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

Perhaps, I could drive on down the street and simply leave it on the sidewalk, with a sign saying, "Free".


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 22, 2010)

Alistair Young said:
			
		

> Perhaps, I could drive on down the street and simply leave it on the sidewalk, with a sign saying, "Free".



if you put free o it no 1 will take it put a couple of chains and locks on her im sure sum1 will take her then hehe


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 22, 2010)

Does it have tricomes and good buds? Seems a waste to not use it somehow. Tincture?


----------



## cubby (Feb 22, 2010)

House plant.


----------



## the chef (Feb 22, 2010)

House plant.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 22, 2010)

Drop it off at the police chief's :cop: house. Then report him :evil:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Feb 22, 2010)

Hello Alistair 

Make cannabutter with it.

The butter will be weak but freeze the butter and use it to make more butter with your popcorns when you harvest the other plants.

eace:


----------



## Alistair (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah, house plant, or as Hippy said, make the butter.  I pretty much knew that it would be weak, at best.  I chopped it and it is in a plastic bag, awaiting my decision. It's somewhat hard to chop a plant like that, but it is better for the remaining plants not to be be over-crowded and stifled by each other and excess humidity in late flowering.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 22, 2010)

I would have put it in my managers front yard...


----------



## nvthis (Feb 22, 2010)

I would just toss it Al. @ three weeks there ain't nothing enough to save..


----------



## budiholi (Feb 22, 2010)

twist it dry itmakes good chew lol


----------



## Alistair (Feb 23, 2010)

Actually, the chew sounds like a good idea.  In fact, perhaps the best one so far.  Chaining and locking her up or give it to the police chief, those are good ideas too.  

2Dog, you mustn't like your manager.  How would your manager react to that?  What does your manager manage, anyway?


----------



## mojavemama (Feb 23, 2010)

You know, last night I made some killer stuffed grape leaves. I've also made them with swiss chard. Hmmmm.....I wonder.....blanch those leaves, put 'em in brine for a week, and stuff 'em with some rice/meat/spice mixture? Wonder if it would work? CHEF???


----------



## the chef (Feb 23, 2010)

Not quite the same Mmama.


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 23, 2010)

Ali said:
			
		

> Actually, the chew sounds like a good idea. In fact, perhaps the best one so far. Chaining and locking her up or give it to the police chief, those are good ideas too.
> 
> 2Dog, you mustn't like your manager. How would your manager react to that? What does your manager manage, anyway?


 

lol the point is that I dont care... she is awful. :holysheep:


----------

